

Does it make sense to send all kids to schools in India? - digamber_kamat
http://akshar100.wordpress.com/2014/07/15/is-public-education-worth-it/

======
TimGremalm
Basic education is needed to give every child the opportunity to a good life.
Parents are thinking in short terms compared to a government who is thinking
of the future. Parents will rather make sure their family got good money by
making their children work than by having them educated. Education makes
children more aware of the world around them and they have the chance to
choose which profession they want.

A government controlled and founded school is needed to give everybody the
chance of a good education, rich as well as poor.

To the contrary I think that a school is very economical, a single teacher can
educate many children compared to homeschooling. In homeschooling parents only
educate a few, and have to repeat the same education as they get more
children. A parent have to spend a lot more time as a teacher, time that could
be spend more productively on work and by having some one else acting as a
teacher.

------
codecrusade
Profit is not the purpose of education. Its a societal Obligation to carry
your fellow men along.

The Country Must Fund Public Education.

Help them fish.

